# +|+ مجرد @ اقتراح +|+



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2011)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد 
امين

عندي في قائمه الاصدقاء 111 صديق 
وانا من النوع اللي لما بعمل موضوع جديد 
او تصميم جديد
او مثلاً لو حبيت اصبح علي اصحابي 
او الموجودين 
بحاول ابعت لهم لينك الموضوع او التصميم 
علي بروفيلاتهم 
وده طبعا بيحتاج اني ابعت لكل واحد لوحده 
وده بياخد وقت ومجهود كتير جدا 

اقتراحي بقي ؟
ليه ميبقاش في خاصيه تحديد المرسل اليهم زي اللي موجوده في الرساءل الخاصه 
او مثلاًُ 
ارسال للاعضاء 
المباركين 
او الجميع 
او المشرفين 
او الاداريين ... الخ 
هلي هناك قابليه لانشاء حاجه زي كده ؟؟؟

وشكراً 
فوتكم بعافيه 

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2011)

فكرة حلوة ولكن يجب تقنينها لعدد معين من الأعضاء ، مثلا 5 او 10 او 15 او 20 وايضا ليس لكل العضويات  ( عضويتي انا بس هاهاها )


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> فكرة حلوة ولكن يجب تقنينها لعدد معين من الأعضاء ، مثلا 5 او 10 او 15 او 20 وايضا ليس لكل العضويات  ( عضويتي انا بس هاهاها )



اتصدق ممكن عضويتك بس 
وفكره ان يكون لعدد معين مش وحشه 
يعني لو هبعت لـ 100
هبعتهم 10 مرات في حاله اختيار 10 اعضاء  بدل من 100 مره 
شانكس يا ماو


----------



## besm alslib (5 أبريل 2011)

*فكره كتير حلوة فعلا وهتسهل ارسال رسائل الزوار او الصور اللي بنبعتها للكل *

* بس السؤال هو في هاك او اسلوب معين يتم عن طريقه تنفيذ الفكره*

*لو في يا ريت بجد تتنفذ لانها هتكون خاصيه مهمه ومفيده جداااااا*

*وخصوصا في فترات الاعياد والصوم لتسهيل ارسال المعايدات *


*متشوقه معك لمعرفة رد الاداره في حال في امكانية او لا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *فكره كتير حلوة فعلا وهتسهل ارسال رسائل الزوار او الصور اللي بنبعتها للكل *
> 
> * بس السؤال هو في هاك او اسلوب معين يتم عن طريقه تنفيذ الفكره*
> 
> ...



ملحوظه مهمه يا حماتي العزيزه 
يا رب يكون دا ممكن 
وانا كمان متشوق للرد 
نورتي يا حجه  :smil12:


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*يابنى انا مقترح الفكره دى من زماااااااااااااان ومنفعتش لان مافيش هاك يدعمها 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 أبريل 2011)

*نايس ايديا يا عياد  
بإنتظار رد الإدارة ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يابنى انا مقترح الفكره دى من زماااااااااااااان ومنفعتش لان مافيش هاك يدعمها
> *​



بومه 
طول عمرك بومه 
نورت يا عم انت :ranting:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نايس ايديا يا عياد
> بإنتظار رد الإدارة ​*



اداره ايه بقي ما خلاص :a82:
الفقري فول في وشي وقال مفيش هاك :smil13:​


----------



## esambraveheart (6 أبريل 2011)

*لانك حسن النوايا ترى الوجه الايجابي فقط لاقتراحك
هناك وجه سلبي لاقتراحك اخي ينبغي ان تضعه في اعتبارك و هو ان بعض المندسين قد يستغلون هذه الخاصية استغلالا سيئا في الاعلان او الدعاية لافكار مغلوطه او الترويج لاشاعة كاذبة و قد يعمدون لاسائة استخدام هذه الخاصيه و يشرعون في مضايقة اعداد كبيرة من اعضاء المنتدي بكم هائل من الرسائل المزعجة  و التي بالتاكيد تمثل عبئا اضافيا علي السعة التخزينية للمنتدي مما قد يتسبب في بطء تصفح المنتدي واعطال فنية لا حصر لها ..و لا حاجة لذكر امكانية نشر فيروسات مدمره لاجهزة الاعضاء عن طريق الرسائل الجماعية التي ترسل بهذه الخاصية​*


----------



## Critic (6 أبريل 2011)

فكرة حلوة
ياريت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *لانك حسن النوايا ترى الوجه الايجابي فقط لاقتراحك
> هناك وجه سلبي لاقتراحك اخي ينبغي ان تضعه في اعتبارك و هو ان بعض المندسين قد يستغلون هذه الخاصية استغلالا سيئا في الاعلان او الدعاية لافكار مغلوطه او الترويج لاشاعة كاذبة و قد يعمدون لاسائة استخدام هذه الخاصيه و يشرعون في مضايقة اعداد كبيرة من اعضاء المنتدي بكم هائل من الرسائل المزعجة  و التي بالتاكيد تمثل عبئا اضافيا علي السعة التخزينية للمنتدي مما قد يتسبب في بطء تصفح المنتدي واعطال فنية لا حصر لها ..و لا حاجة لذكر امكانية نشر فيروسات مدمره لاجهزة الاعضاء عن طريق الرسائل الجماعية التي ترسل بهذه الخاصية​*



امممممممممممممم
ممكن نخليها للمباركين فما فوق 
وبالنسبه ليا هوكل حدم من المباركين اصحابي يراسل الناس باسمي 
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي عصام 
نورت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> فكرة حلوة
> ياريت



وانا كمان بقول يا ريت يا اسد الكلمه انت 
بس محتاجين الاداره تتدخل 
بدل ما الموضوع خالي من الالوان المسئوله كده 
حد يبلغنا ينفع ولا لا 
وشكرا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههه*
*عشان كده بطلت ابعت صور بتشل بصراحة هههههههه*
*بس فكرة حلوة يا واد فنان فنان يعني*​


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2011)

*دخلت بروفايلك لقيتك قافل وقافل الرسايل شوف بقى اللنك دة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161375
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*اقتراح روعة بجد *
*ميرسى مارو*​


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يابنى انا مقترح الفكره دى من زماااااااااااااان ومنفعتش لان مافيش هاك يدعمها
> *​


*انا لما لاقيت هايدا الرد للأخ مارسلينو
لم اتجاوب برأي تجاة الفكرة
لاني مصدقة بكلامة
وفهمت انة مش بينفع
وهذا ليس  بالمعني ان احدا لم يجاوبك يا عياد حتي تضع لينك  هايدا الموضوع بتوقيعك ياللي مضمونة ان من الناس المغضوب عليهم لا احد يجاوب اسئلتهم
وعموما اري كمان انة شيئ عادي
ربنا يرعاك ويباركك*


*وبالاخر شكرا الك مارسلينو علي مشاركتك
وسامحني بمشاركتي المتدخلة بعض الشيئ
سلام ونعمة*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> *انا لما لاقيت هايدا الرد للأخ مارسلينو
> لم اتجاوب برأي تاة الفكرة
> لاني مصدقة بكلامة
> وفهمت انة مش بينفع
> ...




*لا ولا يهمك طبعا انا حتى نزلت لنك الموضوع بتاعى علشان استغربت اوى 
من الردود اللى بعد ردى !
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> *انا لما لاقيت هايدا الرد للأخ مارسلينو
> لم اتجاوب برأي تجاة الفكرة
> لاني مصدقة بكلامة
> وفهمت انة مش بينفع
> ...



جوجو 
انت عارف وانا عارف ان المواضيع اللي في الاقسام دي بالذات 
بتتشاف بسرعه 
ورد مارسلينوا 
مش بعدي علي طول يعني اتاخر وكان في ناس شافته قبله 
وانا معرفش اصلا بموضوع مارسلينوا 
واللينك جه وانا بره 
هي واضحه ومعروفه ومش اول مره


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> جوجو
> انت عارف وانا عارف ان المواضيع اللي في الاقسام دي بالذات
> بتتشاف بسرعه
> ورد مارسلينوا
> ...


*لا علي فكرة انا مش عارف هاد خالص
بعدين انا واحد من الناس مابدخلش قسم الاقتراحات اكتير
انا دخلت بس منشان ادور علي الفكرة ياللي حاكيت انك عايز تكتب عنها ولما دخلت ولاقيت رد مارسلينو وهيك مثل ما حاكيت بالمشاركة ياللي فاتت سكت
وحتي لو كان اتأخر في الرد بحسب كلامك وانك ماتعرفش اصلا بموضوع مارسلينو
لشو ما راجعت المشاركات بموضوعك حتي تعرف بدال ماتكتب موضوع بقسم الشكاوي
وتتسأل ماهي وظيفة الادارة وكمان لما جاوبناك  اتضايقت وزعلت من الردود وبالاخر امتنعت عن الحكي
علي فكرة انا اعتقد انك امتنعت عن الحكي بالموضوع لانك مالقتش حاجة تقولها
عموما حصل خير
وصدقني يا عياد الموضوع ولا يستاهل كل دة
بعدين انا بحكيلك كل الكلام دة علشان اوضحلك نقاط تفكير اقرب مش علشان انا زعلان لان مافيش حاجة اصلا حصلت تزعلني
اوكي يا سيدي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> *لا علي فكرة انا مش عارف هاد خالص
> بعدين انا واحد من الناس مابدخلش قسم الاقتراحات اكتير
> انا دخلت بس منشان ادور علي الفكرة ياللي حاكيت انك عايز تكتب عنها ولما دخلت ولاقيت رد مارسلينو وهيك مثل ما حاكيت بالمشاركة ياللي فاتت سكت
> وحتي لو كان اتأخر في الرد بحسب كلامك وانك ماتعرفش اصلا بموضوع مارسلينو
> ...



انت تعرف عني كده 
انا عندي كتير علي فكره 
بس تعبت 
بنفخ في قربه مقطوعه ​


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

يعني تركت كل كلامي ومسكت بجملة واحدة وهتفتح الها مجال اخر للكلام والزعل
انا عموما حاكيت ياللي اعتقدتة لان المنتدي بصورة عامة هو مفتوح للنقاش وليس  لاننا نمتنع عن الكلام 
الا اذا معندناش كلام نقولو
او فعلا تعبنا مثل ما بنحكي وفي ها الحالة من الضروري ان نسكت من الاول وليس بعد الخوض في مناقشات ملهاش معني
هايدا رأيي الشخصي
اتمني يوصلك بدون اي زعل
ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> يعني تركت كل كلامي ومسكت بجملة واحدة وهتفتح الها مجال اخر للكلام والزعل
> انا عموما حاكيت ياللي اعتقدتة لان المنتدي بصورة عامة هو مفتوح للنقاش وليس  لاننا نمتنع عن الكلام
> الا اذا معندناش كلام نقولو
> او فعلا تعبنا مثل ما بنحكي وفي ها الحالة من الضروري ان نسكت من الاول وليس بعد الخوض في مناقشات ملهاش معني
> ...



ممسكتش في جمله افتح بيها كلام 
اصلا كل جمله ليها عندي موضوع 
انا بحاول اقفل الموضوع 
واريح دماغي 
لان مش هيبقي في تغير 
ولا ايه ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (8 أبريل 2011)

*بصراحه...انا تعبت من مجرد متابعة الموضوع
الله يكون في عون الاخوه الذين يقومون بالرد.
يا اخ عياد ...رجاءا ...لا تطلب ان يترك الجميع و علي راسهم الاداريين مشاغلهم و مهامهم في المنتدي و ينشغلوا فقط باقتراحك و بموضوعك و بالرد علي مجادلاتك ..فلا الانانية و لا الكبرياء و لا المكابره و لا العناد لهم مكان في الخدمة..
اقول لك هذا ليس من منطلق النقد بل لاني - بقلب الاخ المحب -  اشفق عليك فعلا من رد الادارة الذي اعتقد سيكون عنيفا و لن يعجبك و لن يضمد اي جرح لك بل بالعكس ستجني المزيد منها وستتسع الفجوة اكثر​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *بصراحه...انا تعبت من مجرد متابعة الموضوع
> الله يكون في عون الاخوه الذين يقومون بالرد.
> يا اخ عياد ...رجاءا ...لا تطلب ان يترك الجميع و علي راسهم الاداريين مشاغلهم و مهامهم في المنتدي و ينشغلوا فقط باقتراحك و بموضوعك و بالرد علي مجادلاتك ..فلا الانانية و لا الكبرياء و لا المكابره و لا العناد لهم مكان هنا في المنتدي..
> اقول لك هذا ليس من منطلق النقد بل لاني اشفق عليك فعلا من رد الادارة الذي اعتقد سيكون عنيفا و لن يعجبك و لن يضمد اي جرح لك بل بالعكس ستتسع الفجوة اكثر​*



الله يكون في عونهم فعلا

بس انا بالنسبه ليا الموضوع انتهي وسايبه لربنا 
اي كلام تاني 
هيفتح مواضيع جديده


----------



## esambraveheart (8 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> الله يكون في عونهم فعلا



*اهداء عزيزى  ..العضو المبارك المحبوب من الجميع ليس بالضرورة يكون لون اسمه اخضر..و الالوان لا تعنينا و لا تعني المسيح في شئ ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اهداء عزيزى  ..العضو المبارك المحبوب من الجميع ليس بالضرورة يكون لون اسمه اخضر..و الالوان لا تعنينا و لا تعني المسيح في شئ ​*



بالظبط 
من جه محبوب دي انا مش هدخل في قلوب الناس 
بس شايف ناس كويسه جدا معايا 
اما حبي انا للناس ربنا وحده يعلم بيه 
ومش فارق معايا الوان 
انا بعمل اللي انا عايزه بدون اللوان خالص


----------



## esambraveheart (8 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بالظبط
> من جه محبوب دي انا مش هدخل في قلوب الناس
> بس شايف ناس كويسه جدا معايا
> اما حبي انا للناس ربنا وحده يعلم بيه
> ...



*كده تمام ..
اخدم في صمت...و لا تشغل بالك بشئ اخر .. اخلاصك في الخدمه سيغير لون اسمك ليس هنا في المنتدي.. بل في ملكوت السموات ...و هذا هو الاحرى بالاهتمام​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *كده تمام ..
> اخدم في صمت...و لا تشغل بالك بشئ اخر .. اخلاصك في الخدمه سيغير لون اسمك ليس هنا في المنتدي بل في ملكوت السموات و هذا هو الاحرى بالاهتمام​*


وده اللي انا طمعان فيه


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يعينك ويدبر كل امورك للخير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ربنا يعينك ويدبر كل امورك للخير


ميرسي يا جوجو وانت كمان


----------

